# Shawn Marion's shot duplicated



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

lol The new EA game has Marion's shot true to 'form'

I might need to get this game just to shoot like Marion.


Watch the video in the link......

http://www.nba.com/videogames/nbalive07_overview.html#player


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

nice... but I'm still getting NBA 2K7.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

They have signature moves *and* shot forms on NBA 2k7. Nash licks his hands and everything. 

I hear they are going to have a Raja Bell clothesline too.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> They have signature moves *and* shot forms on NBA 2k7. Nash licks his hands and everything.
> 
> I hear they are going to have a Raja Bell clothesline too.


Yeah, he licks his hands, and touches the ball. Others touch the ball. Some even do it after tucking in their jerseys, or touching mouth. So, essentially, Nash is kissing everyone in 2 places...


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

yeah 2k7 is going to be amazing
i can't wait for sept 26th


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Ezmo said:


> yeah 2k7 is going to be amazing
> i can't wait for sept 26th


I think its the 25th... but whose counting? :biggrin:

Oh and here's 2K7's Shawn Marion shot:


----------



## _Ra (Jul 7, 2006)

He isn't sticking his *** out enough.


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow! Looks awesome! Now that's what I call a game that the creators took the time to edit their shots. I will look foward to renting this game,


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I hear this game is sick! Can't wait...although I probably won't try the Demo.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Man I wish I had an HDTV... I guess I'll get one when I win the World Series of Poker's Main Event in 2011. Phil Ivey, Johnny Chan, and Daniel Negreanu got nothing on me.


----------

